# can you use plastisol on mugs and mousemats?



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hey guys, i went on the pro world site today and i was looking in the help section to see the kind of transfers they sell which is plastisol, when i read this

"The transfer is typically used for decorative purposes and applied to garments, mugs, mouse pads, and other surfaces"

can you really print plastisol onto mugs and mousemats? i never heard of this, i thought that was only done via sublimation, i was really surprised to hear that, if so thats really good for us plastisoler's since we dont have to deal with sublim start up costs

can someone please put me straight on this


thanks


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I could see it working for mousepads, mugs I would be really skeptical of though, would like to see what others think!


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

for those wanting to see the context it was written in, heres the link

The Web?s Widest Selection of T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World

its the first questions

mugs and mousemats again later mentioned on the "can i use the transfers more than once" section


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Plastisol will work on mouse pads, but not mugs. .... JB


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

have you ever tried it on mugs? i might send them a message cos obviously they're kinda encouraging people to use mugs with their product...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Ruchi, If you find out please post and let us all know. .... JB


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hey JB, they replied, said they didnt mean to type mugs, thought i had found a money saver then :-(


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Sublimation and specialist screen print are the only two methods that work with mugs. Have successfully used waterslide transfers, but they crack unless glazed over the top.*


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

you can screen print on mugs too? i always thought that plastisol had same affects as screenprinting...


thanks


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*The cheap mugs you buy from stores are printed with a specialist screen print machine, or have transfers glazed onto them. You couldn't even buy the blank sublimation mugs for the price.*


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Most often what Will is talking about is referred to as pad printing. Heard a lot of complaints about the time needed to design and such for pad printing. It has a lot of the same intrinsics as screen printing, but is used primarily for smaller objects (mugs, golf balls, pens, etc). 

There's also Laser Transfers to add to the list of mug imprinting media.


----------

